# Weaving- First project off my new loom



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

First project off my new 20" Ashford Knitters Loom, and only my 2nd weaving at all. 

For this practice piece table runner I used stash yarns - unknown perle cottons, just a tad finer than 8/2 (some of the same ones I used for those dishcloths I did on the smaller RHL) I didn't discover until I started weaving that my yellow (end of one spool, start of the other) were two slightly different weights. So it did affect the left side of the weaving a bit. If this had been a more advanced project, I would have un-wove and re-warped those first three sections on the left. It is yellow and green. The green looks blue in the first picture for some reason. 

10 dent reed, alternating 10 ends per color for warp, 10 picks yellow and 12 picks green for weft - adds a little interest to the plaid.

A few errors I spotted after taking it off. Hopefully I will get better at spotting those as they happen, so they can be corrected. 

I am loving this new loom, it is so much better


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

Very nice. That would go well in my kitchen : )


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Congratulations on finishing your second weaving. I can't really tell the difference in the yarn weights. You should be happy with it!


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

very nice..


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Really nice, Reba1. Glad you are enjoying your weaving. Makes me want to give it a try.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

2nd project, very nice.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Very nice project . You did a fantastic job .


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Very nice!!!!!


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

Great job--Very professional looking.


----------



## GrannyMo (Jul 7, 2016)

Good selvedges.


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Nice job. Love your color choice. Great project.


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

I don't see anything but a beautiful item! Good job!


----------



## Lsay3 (Sep 30, 2012)

Very pretty. You did a great job!! I'm still learning too. I love my Ashford Knitters Loom. I always have a project going on it. 
Enjoy!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Beautiful job. Always love checks.


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Your project looks great. It sounds like you're ready for more. Happy weaving.


----------



## kiwirose (Aug 19, 2011)

You made a lovely job of it.


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

Wonderful????


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

How lovely!


----------



## kwharrod (Jul 24, 2012)

Well done!


----------



## kwharrod (Jul 24, 2012)

Well done!


----------

